# Mail forwarding



## BobbieMO (Mar 3, 2021)

I have been living in Germany for many years able to use the APO. Since my husband and I are both retired US Government civilians, we can no longer use the APO, since around five years.The person who has been forwarding our mail from the US can no longer do it so we are looking for a good, reliable mail forwarding service. Does anyone have a recommendation? Help would be much appreciated!


----------

